# what size barn ?



## tw30

Would you need for 3 tractors .1 baler 1 mower , large rake 1 small rake . 1 seed drill 10-15fter.1 3 point disc harrow ? .

What material i thought about using 3x1x 1/4" steel channel in 20 foot sections Or is there a cheap cheap tent barn or "KIT" you can buy ?


----------



## Blue Duck

The best advice on what size, as big as you can afford. After a few years they shrink and are not big enough anymore LOL


----------



## tw30

probably use 16 ft 2x4's dig the post holes 3-4 stick the 16's in pour side creat in the holes for support.13ft high in the front 11ft high at the back of the shed or "shop" if you want to call it make it about 30ft wide & 30 ft long .

30x30x13 ft

should hold 1 tractor, baler ,mower, seeder (probably not the seeder ) .


----------



## scrapiron

I would go 30x50 x14 to hold most of the equipment.We have two barns that are NOT tall enough to get some of our updated, not new, equipment into. If you need some temp hay storage, for a trailer or wagon load, that 14 ft tall barn,at lowest point,will be nice.My next barn will be 16' tall as it will store hay and equipment,hay in the center and slope roof on side for equipment and a hay trailer that is loaded and it is starting to RAIN,and it will rain when you are baling hay.

scrapiron


----------



## Rodney R

You need at least the 30x50. Make at least one door full height, and 16-20 ft wide. You need at least 1ft on the side of a wide piece of machinery to get it in, cause even if it plants 15 ft, it's probably 16 ft wide for transport, and a 16ft door isn't going to be enough, by about 1 inch. I'd go 16ft high, but legal height is 13'6", so you ought to go 14 for sure, maybe 15. You have to build the building for the future, and not just for what you have today. I'd locate/erect the building in such a way that you can double the size (lengthwise) in a few years, once you decide that you should have made it bigger. 2 doors are nice, but if you only have one, make sure its big enough! Is there any chance that you'll use the shed in the future for some sort of shop to work on equipment?

Rodney


----------



## sedurbin

Maybe this should be added to Hay Wilson's list of Universal Truths about Hay Making. "You can't build a barn too Big" and "You can't have a tractor with too much power" I just wish I would have had this wisdom many years ago. We should really charge for this kind of advise ;-)


----------



## mlappin

We have four hoop buildings. The older 38x72's will hold 300 round bales stacked on end. We have two newer 42x96's, the one is on the 2'x2'x6' concrete blocks, it will hold 500 bales if the rows are packed tight so you can get 20 rows, will hold 475 if the rows aren't tight.

The 42'x96' is for equipment. It will house two 8 row combines, a 16 row forward fold planter, a 30' Hiniker bean planter, a 375hp 4 wheel drive, a 190hp FWA tractor, a couple of gravity boxes, and a grain truck with a 20' box with room left for pallets with 'stuff' on them down one side with just enough room to park the skid steer in one end sideways.

The county we live in has the third highest property tax rate in the state but the hoop buildings are tax exempt....


----------



## Mike120

I just built a 18' X 72' 3-sided shed last summer with 4 - 18' X 18' bays for extra hay and equipment storage. I used drill stem for the poles, framed it out with 14 Gage 6" Receiver Channel and Cee Profile and sheeted/trimmed it with 26 Gage R-panels. I can get away with open sheds because 90% of the time the wind/rain comes from the South and I have them open to the North. Cost about $5K


----------



## tw30

yes to see a closed in barn here youd have a better chance at spotting bigfoot .
most are steel buildings without walls

most are built from i beams and tin kinda like this but much much larger


----------



## tw30

that building in the picture is a 42x21x12 3500$


----------

